# Milwaukee Contractor Bag Review



## Kingwoodsteve (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for the review. I was actually getting ready to replace my work bag as the bottom just ripped out of it last week. One question though, are the hardware that connect the shoulder strap and the bag made out of plastic or metal? I have just went through my 3rd Craftsman bag in 2 years and their plastic hardware was a real problem.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## toolman (Jul 14, 2008)

No these are metal. I see some manfufactures putting plastic on their contractor bags and can not figure out why. Well, I understand it is a cost savings, but the end breaking so quick.


----------

